# Smoked Yellow Tail Tuna



## smokyjeep (Jul 24, 2011)

Smoked some yellow tail tuna a couple days ago, it came out perfect! I started with with some Alder but ran out of that and finished it up with some Apple wood.

I don't have any pics, just a video.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 24, 2011)

OMG it looks yummy thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job ! Interesting smoker you have. Thanks for the super view.


----------

